# recommend me a whey protein



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys, been away from the gym for a few month now and come jan i shall be making a return (i promise ) for the last couple of years ive been using optimum nutrition 100% whey but looking at trying something different, im mainly looking to change for price, im not looking for cheapest but cheaper than around £45 + a tuvb a pay now, thanks ya'll


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Iv just changed from PHD to Optimum Nutrition 100% whey and I'm loving it


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Myprotein whey protein i rate very highly yet to have a bad tasting one 

Drank with water only 2 large scoops to 150ml water


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you bulking or lean bulking only?


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Mattodl said:


> Are you bulking or lean bulking only?


Lean bulking well trying ha


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Myprotein have currently got a sale on to


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> Myprotein have currently got a sale on to


I have the impact when one in banana guise and it's really good.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll take a look at myprotein tonight then.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Just looked on the my-protein site, seem to have a lot of protein powders. Can't work out which ones best. I'm just after a good whey protein


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Ry said:


> Iv just changed from PHD to Optimum Nutrition 100% whey and I'm loving it


+1 I did exactly this a few months ago and the opti is great, but my lad is with the derby county academy and recently they had this nutrition talk regarding what to eat and when in relation to exercise and he agree optimum is good but he said if you don't have it or have access to any kind of protein shakes a Yazoo straight after exercise and some white carbs a hour later would do just as good of a job.

He's now doing all the nutrition for Derbys first tea as well As a few other professional football clubs.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

rob warrington said:


> Just looked on the my-protein site, seem to have a lot of protein powders. Can't work out which ones best. I'm just after a good whey protein


Sorry forgot to say impact whey protein is their standard one with about 80% protein and impact whey isolate is 90% and a bit more expensive

Tbh the price of the isolate puts me off thats why i go for their standard inpact whey


----------



## bruudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Agree optimum is good but he said if you don't have it or have access to any kind of protein shakes a Yazoo straight after exercise and some white carbs a hour later would do just as good of a job.Des Moines Jiu Jitsu


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ah man not this again, you dont need it! Been down this route.. made my diet more protein rich... made me healthier fitter, stronger, and I'm not putting any potentially harmful chemicals in my body.

save your money.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

my protein impact whey strawberry cream spot on

@above if you can change your diet that is shake to top up at the end after


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Always like Reflex, tastes nice as well!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've given up on shakes and get chicken breast in bulk from the cash and carry.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Shakes are convenient and an easy way to get extra protein in your diet but at the end of the day they are just a supplement. They are designed to supplement your diet not replace anything but if your diet is solid I have nothing against people using them.

I use Optimum as well. Changed from Sci-MX who supply a number of rugby clubs.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> Shakes are convenient and an easy way to get extra protein in your diet but at the end of the day they are just a supplement. They are designed to supplement your diet not replace anything but if your diet is solid I have nothing against people using them.
> 
> I use Optimum as well. Changed from Sci-MX who supply a number of rugby clubs.


This basically is the crux

I don't cook that much so it can often be a lot easier to take on a shake to make up the ridiculous amount of calories I have to consume, but it doesn't make up a large part of my diet and there are days in which I don't take shakes at all


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> This basically is the crux
> 
> I don't cook that much so it can often be a lot easier to take on a shake to make up the ridiculous amount of calories I have to consume, but it doesn't make up a large part of my diet and there are days in which I don't take shakes at all


I dont cook much either but when I do I have learnt to cook stupid amounts. Like when I cook Spag Bowl, I cook it completely from scratch but I cook 2kg of mince and 1kg of pasta. Will give you a fair few meals and easy to cook.

When you say ridiculous amount of calories, what are we talking.

Im only asking as I have a couple of mates and they both have those massive 10kg bags of bulking powder. I ask them what its for and they say to bulk, try to explain to them if your replacing a meal with one then your not taking on any more calories etc so they will do nothing for a bulk. Get my drift?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I dont cook much either but when I do I have learnt to cook stupid amounts. Like when I cook Spag Bowl, I cook it completely from scratch but I cook 2kg of mince and 1kg of pasta. Will give you a fair few meals and easy to cook.
> 
> When you say ridiculous amount of calories, what are we talking.
> 
> Im only asking as I have a couple of mates and they both have those massive 10kg bags of bulking powder. I ask them what its for and they say to bulk, try to explain to them if your replacing a meal with one then your not taking on any more calories etc so they will do nothing for a bulk. Get my drift?


I have to take on around 4- 4500 calories a day, I have a extremely fast metabolism coupled with the exercise I do, it means I find it extremely difficult to keep weight on, at present I'm 6'3" and 83kg with a body fat of around 7% and I have to eat like this to maintain that.

And yes I understand, a lot of these guys that are trying to "bulk" get it wrong and end up putting on a load of fat, often they get strong but fat with it.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> I have to take on around 4- 4500 calories a day, I have a extremely fast metabolism coupled with the exercise I do, it means I find it extremely difficult to keep weight on, at present I'm 6'3" and 83kg with a body fat of around 7% and I have to eat like this to maintain that.
> 
> And yes I understand, a lot of these guys that are trying to "bulk" get it wrong and end up putting on a load of fat, often they get strong but fat with it.


4-500 isnt far from what I eat a day. When I was playing/training for rugby 6 times per week it would be more like 6-7000. That was fun.

Triained a guy very much like you, 6'1" very high metabolism, 75kg, very low body fat and wanted to bulk up for rugby. Due to his job and personal life I had him on 3 shakes per day for a short period of time, 6 weeks. Shakes consisted of 2 scopes of protein in each plus 2-3 scoops of maltodextrin and Flaxseed oil. All mixed with full fat milk which resulted in around 1,000 calories a shake. Heavy hard lifting during these 6 weeks and he put on 9lb in weight and lost fat.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Myself and my mates all on this stuff now. I have yet to seen cheaper per pence per gram of protein 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=181055508007&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=52337872854


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I have used many in my life, the best bulk i had from phd iso-7, cut reflex whey or extreme nutrition whey (blueberry cheescake mmm ),my diet is always clean and stays the same most of the time, and protein shakes to me makes a big difference especialy post workout, when you need your carbs and protein idealy in 40min time, i add dextrose and waxy maize as quick absorb carbs to my post workout shake ratio 20g whey 40g dex and 40g maize, but thats o ly me and we all are different
BTW I can't stand myprotein, and its cheap for a reason


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> 4-500 isnt far from what I eat a day. When I was playing/training for rugby 6 times per week it would be more like 6-7000. That was fun.
> 
> Triained a guy very much like you, 6'1" very high metabolism, 75kg, very low body fat and wanted to bulk up for rugby. Due to his job and personal life I had him on 3 shakes per day for a short period of time, 6 weeks. Shakes consisted of 2 scopes of protein in each plus 2-3 scoops of maltodextrin and Flaxseed oil. All mixed with full fat milk which resulted in around 1,000 calories a shake. Heavy hard lifting during these 6 weeks and he put on 9lb in weight and lost fat.


It seems a lot when I'm getting it mainly from whole foods, also I don't really agree in consuming more than 5-800 calories per meal, this is one way I keep my energy high and also stay lean, I tend to space out meals with at least an hour and keep the calories low per meal, my body would not be able to consume 1000 calories in one sitting and digest it properly without turning some of those calories to fat.


----------



## Colemane (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,
Whey proteins are great to lose and maintain body weight so those who wants to lose weight must use whey proteins in their daily meals. Whey protein helps in reducing high blood pressure, improves mood in stressful situations and prevent from depression, obesity, stroke and cardiovascular disease.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Colemane said:


> Hi All,
> Whey proteins are great to lose and maintain body weight so those who wants to lose weight must use whey proteins in their daily meals. Whey protein helps in reducing high blood pressure, improves mood in stressful situations and prevent from depression, obesity, stroke and cardiovascular disease.


WTF? :lol::lol:

High Protein content whey: http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12097/5kg-Matrix-Anabolic-Protein.asp

:thumb:


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> WTF? :lol::lol:
> 
> High Protein content whey: http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12097/5kg-Matrix-Anabolic-Protein.asp
> 
> :thumb:


Just bought my second tub of this. Amazing value (and was even cheaper last week!) :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Daffyplum said:


> Just bought my second tub of this. Amazing value (and was even cheaper last week!) :thumb:


I've just ordered another :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Colemane said:


> Hi All,
> Whey proteins are great to lose and maintain body weight so those who wants to lose weight must use whey proteins in their daily meals. Whey protein helps in reducing high blood pressure, improves mood in stressful situations and prevent from depression, obesity, stroke and cardiovascular disease.


Also improves sartorial elegance and increases the probability of a lottery win:lol: Any peer-reviewed scientific citations for that?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> Also improves sartorial elegance and increases the probability of a lottery win:lol: Any peer-reviewed scientific citations for that?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=K2sFUf6_LeLC0QXK9oDYAg&ved=0CEQQ8wIwAQ

Cheap and does the job well.


----------

